# brakes on 1964 power drums won't bleed



## jonDeaux (Mar 2, 2014)

I mistakenly let my brakes fluid get dry. 4 wheel drums, power brakes. No pedal. Since the m/c was dry i started at the left front with my vacuum bleeder. Got fluid to come out. Then did right front, got fluid. At the rear only gettin a little fluid and a lot of air. Also creating a vacuum in the system (I can see it suck fluid and air up the tube if I release trigger on bleeder. Did my best but no pedal whatsoever. Why am I not getting fluid to the rear? Does this mean my mc or booster is bad? I don't know what to do next. Car stopped ok (big cam means power assist is negligible but now I got nothing. HELP! I know this is GTO forum. Car is a 64 tri power 421 Catalina 2+2 hardtop coupe, I figured y'all would know since it's darn similar, but so rare there is no Catalina forum. Hope that's ok.
Jon


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Is the brake light on? If it is the piston in the distribution block has shifted physically blocking the rear brakes from getting fluid. You could also have air in the MC, try "bench" bleeding it, merely disconnect the lines going to the front/rear and run some tubing from the outlets on the side of the MC back into the reservoir and get all the air out. Hope this helps!

Love those full size Pontiacs! Share some pics if you can, any Pontiac nut is welcome here! :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 on bench bleeding the master


----------

